

MIT Admissions to New Students: 50 Things - pathik
http://www.mitadmissions.org/topics/life/workplay_balance_at_mit/50_things.shtml

======
chr15
Wow this makes me miss college. College is one of the best times to hack on
things and meet people. Take full advantage of that!

------
daimyoyo
And trust me. Don't forget the sunscreen.

